# M-Chat - Autism "test"



## LoveleeB

Hi,

I just wanted to post this link for an M-Chat test I found. It's more detailed than the M-Chat tests I was normally coming across on the internet so I thought some Mums on here who are worried may find it helpful. I know that only a thorough exam by multiple doctors/ therapists can provide a true diagnosis but I did find this helpful (especially as here in Canada it can take a long time to get a true diagnosis).

Anyway, I just thought I'd post it in case it can help some worried Mums find a (possible) answer.

https://www.m-chat.org/mchat.php


----------



## JASMAK

Result: Risk for Autism


The results of this screening suggest that there are some areas in which your child may not be developing like other children his/her age group. It is recommended that you make an appointment with your primary care Physician to review your child's M-CHAT findings and/or have a complete developmental assessment at your local Early Intervention Center.


My daughter was diagnosed already (age 2, she is now 6) but just wanted to see what it would say based on todays answers. Guess she still has it!


----------



## JASMAK

I went through it with my baby, and she is 'low risk' I knew she didn't have autism because she can already do things that Makena has never done, but it was nice to see it in writing...so thanks again for posting this...it has eased my mind.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Result: Risk for Autism

The results of this screening suggest that there are some areas in which your child may not be developing like other children his/her age group. It is recommended that you make an appointment with your primary care Physician to review your child's M-CHAT findings and/or have a complete developmental assessment at your local Early Intervention Center.


We already have autism diagnosis too. Was just interested.


----------



## delmeg10

Result: Risk for Autism


The results of this screening suggest that there are some areas in which your child may not be developing like other children his/her age group. It is recommended that you make an appointment with your primary care Physician to review your child's M-CHAT findings and/or have a complete developmental assessment at your local Early Intervention Center.

We don't have Luke's appointment until November to see the Developmental Pediatrician and to be assessed. But, I figured this would be the outcome of the questions. We'll just have to wait and see. :(


----------



## JASMAK

delmeg10 said:


> Result: Risk for Autism
> 
> 
> The results of this screening suggest that there are some areas in which your child may not be developing like other children his/her age group. It is recommended that you make an appointment with your primary care Physician to review your child's M-CHAT findings and/or have a complete developmental assessment at your local Early Intervention Center.
> 
> We don't have Luke's appointment until November to see the Developmental Pediatrician and to be assessed. But, I figured this would be the outcome of the questions. We'll just have to wait and see. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew came out as "Risk for Autism" too ... but many of his risk areas could be caused by his delayed development and/or his hearing problems.


----------



## LoveleeB

I sometimes manipulate the test. If I'm having a positive day then my answers reflect that, if it's a particularly bad day, my answers reflect that too. Sometimes the answers don't seem clearcut, they fall somewhere between Yes and No.


----------



## JASMAK

LoveleeB said:


> I sometimes manipulate the test. If I'm having a positive day then my answers reflect that, if it's a particularly bad day, my answers reflect that too. Sometimes the answers don't seem clearcut, they fall somewhere between Yes and No.

That could be because your baby is quite young still.


----------



## Ilovehim89

james also got "risk for autism" his next evaluation is in like 2 weeks (sep 13th) They think he could have Autism...i guess we will see


----------



## missjess

Risk for Autism too. Josh has just been diagnosed with PDD-NOS and will undergo further testing around 4. 

Great test, most of the questions are the questions I had to fill out for his child psychiatrist.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wish this test could be diagnosis, could have saved years of hassle lol x


----------



## mummy3

My 3 1/2 year old son got "Risk for autism" too he's recently been diagnosed as having aspergers by his development pediatrician so this was spot on for us.:thumbup:


----------



## WearMyKissx

Risk for Autism here too and Ryan was diagnosed last week with ASD 

x


----------



## sandiego4

My son was diagnosed at age 2 as being on the spectrum. He is now 4, 5 in Feb. and I took the test it said low risk, no cause for concern. I guess his therapies are working?


----------



## kelseybisset

Hey ladies- I just wanted to throw this out there. My husband had autism- he used to be severe and he didn't speak until he was 7. He has done a lot of work on speech and other things and does get along really well now-- he's in graduate school to become a therapist. But he still has autism. Noises and change and social situations are still really hard for him. He acts "normal" most of the time and things like noises bother him less than they used to, but it's still there, even more when he's stressed out. I'm just putting this out there, because I think a lot of parents would like to see their children well adjusted, but I think it could be hard on the child to feel the pressure to be normal or act normal, and some parents could not realize that their kid still has autism and life is still hard. Does that makes sense? I don't want to be condescending or imply that any of you aren't understanding of your kids, I just thought a perspective from someone close to an adult with autism might be helpful.


----------



## holidaysan

Sorry to dig up an old thread but just wanted to say thank you.


----------



## Aunty E

Hadn't seen this one - did it, got risk for autism. Which is pretty much what the speech therapist said today anyway. They're referring Imogen on for assessment. Which is good in one way and completely horrible in another.


----------



## holidaysan

I got low risk but i think it says you aren't supposed to do it untill their 18 months old? Is the much of a difference between 16 and 18 months?

xx


----------



## AP

We got risk for autism too. Which I knew really. However it helps, and we are having a referral for assessment too. We spoke to the speech therapist of our concern so shes making the referral


----------



## LittleMinx

Risk for Autism for my son who is diagnosed and no risk for my youngest who i have no concerns about!! Quite a good indicator in my opinion xx


----------



## Aunty E

Aunty E said:


> Hadn't seen this one - did it, got risk for autism. Which is pretty much what the speech therapist said today anyway. They're referring Imogen on for assessment. Which is good in one way and completely horrible in another.


Did it again this morning, got no current causes for concern. I was worried that I was being overly positive, so did it again being as negative as possible. Still no cause for concern. Haven't seen the educational psychologist yet, he's coming in two weeks to see her at nursery, but we've always known she didn't have a typical ASD profile, even the horrid speech therapist said that. I think she might have hyperlexia, which is sometimes classed as an ASD thing, sometimes not. She has been able to read letters and numbers for over a year now, spontaneously started reading short words and spelling words, and now if I show her how to spell a word a couple of times, she remembers it.


----------



## AP

:hugs: we are the same , A isnt as such typical but we are really suspect, as are the nursery, we are awaiting an appointment for assessment. I think its more difficult to assess in girls isnt it


----------



## Aunty E

Oh yes, it could just be that she is getting better at pretending to be neurotypical. I'd never even heard of hyperlexia until I read a book over the weekend about diagnosing ASD and it was mentioned, and it fits Imogen's profile really well

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperlexia

She is noticeably more engaged with people these days. She's always been affectionate and cuddly, but not really interested in having other people play with her. Now she really wants my input into things. Oh, and she has perfect pitch. This will be a massive burden for her, because few things are at concert pitch in this world ;)


----------



## AP

Thats a really interesting link, thank you. I know Alex recognises words on the TV and can choose what we ask on the Sky planner from just a list of words , but is non-verbal.


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen talks a lot more now, but it's all rote stuff, or inappropriate phrases picked up from us/TV. Or a random, appropriate and grammatically correct sentence she just comes out with to surprise us. She has better receptive language these days too. she's still only 38 months though.


----------



## lisa35

Well I got...Result: Risk for Autism

The results of this screening suggest that there are some areas in which your child may not be developing like other children his/her age group. It is recommended that you make an appointment with your primary care Physician to review your child's M-CHAT findings and/or have a complete developmental assessment at your local Early Intervention Center.

Finlay has been diagnosed with severe autism, but we all disagree at him been classed as severe as he is so bright and doesn't miss a trick!


----------



## sarah2409

I just did this about my son who is 5. He was just diagnosed with autism(after ADOS test and various observations by specialists) and it says low risk. Now im confused.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Matthew has Hyperlexia xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sarah2409 said:


> I just did this about my son who is 5. He was just diagnosed with autism(after ADOS test and various observations by specialists) and it says low risk. Now im confused.

The test is just an internet test hun, the spectrum is such a vast umbrella x if he had the ados test (as did my son.) I would trust that, not an internet test x


----------



## Aunty E

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Matthew has Hyperlexia xx

Is it part of an ASD diagnosis? Mogling is changing so much at the moment, we have no idea whether the reading will lead to speech/greater understanding or not. I got told off by a therapist for 'teaching' her to read, but we honestly didn't and it's more a fascination with letters and numbers than true reading. She suddenly started writing as well, which was unexpected as her fine motor skills are not brilliant (still has trouble getting a spoon to her mouth with food in it).


----------



## AP

We were given a questionnaire the other day to fill in. I'm finding it quite difficult to fill in. Theres a whole section for talking to and she says nothing. Its hard enough for us to understand Alex, and what she is doing, and what her intentions are (if any)

That made no sense but i am lost with this thingy I have to fill in. 

As with M-CHAT Alex is 3.5. Is that too old now? My answers are beginning to change now although i havent had time to complete it all yet


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ It shouldnt be to late, all kids change so much. I am not sure what age the ADOS is from?

With regards to hyperlexia, my son can read anything and has done since he was about 3 but his understanding of what he has read is that of a 4/5 yr old and he is 8 x


----------



## AP

I just finished the test again and its still at risk. I'll have a look at what kind of questionnaire I have but there is scoring on it and all


----------



## Fluxuspoem

for us test says low risk of autism and c has been diagnosed wih autism last week...


----------

